# Stringing up hunters



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

How the anti's use hunters against one another.

http://www.freehunters.org/article.aspx?id=366


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

This should be required reading before some on this board judge the ethics of different methods of hunting. There has been a lot of "casting the first stone" here. Please, AT members, consider this article before condeming other methods!!
"Shoot, shovel and shutup" has been a recently coined slogan lately, maybe we should also have a similar saying for this. Any suggestions?

Divide and conquer has definitly been sucessful by the anti gunners. And to an extent, they are using the anti hunting movement to further the anti gun goals. --If you can't hunt, you lose another reason to have a gun. The second amendment never counted to these people.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Here's another example!


HUNTERS SHOOT SELVES IN THE FOOT (YET AGAIN)
Posted 8/26/04

Guest Opinion/Editorial By Walter “Dick” Monroe

The recent controversy in Alabama among hunters who disagree with the proposal to allow deer hunting with crossbows in their state, once again, plays into the hands of the anti-hunting, animal rights groups. These groups love it when those they oppose start fighting among themselves. Feuding hunters hand their opponents the tools needed to erode hunting rights.

At issue is the fact that the State of Alabama is proposing to allow the use of crossbows for deer hunting. Dozens of other states have allowed crossbows for years. But you would never think it from those who oppose the idea. Standing on the platform of “ethical hunting” (of which those who oppose hunting think all forms of it are unethical) the hunting groups who oppose the crossbow proposal are accusing crossbow supporters of being unethical and not “true hunters.”

When can the hunting community learn to come together as a solid entity? For years hunters have bee
n split apart with factions within the hunting community’s ranks condemning using dogs to chase deer, bear baiting, crossbows, compound bows, and almost anything else that “a true hunter just does not do.”

Of course, no one has ever written the book on what true hunters do. There seems to be as many definitions of a “true hunter” as there are hunters. At the same time, the old adage “to each his (or her) own” is apparently an alien concept to organized hunters. Perhaps it is time the hunting community agreed that if the method of dispatching an animal is swift and humane, conducted in fair chase and with respect to the animal, about any method of hunting should be endorsed.

But no, the factions among hunters tear apart the hunting community in a manner that makes the antis applaud and cheer them on. The cause for their celebration is obvious to the anti-hunting crowd and anyone who’s studied the history of warfare. Divide and conquer. It’s the strategy of those who would ban handguns, ban semi-automatic rifles and shotguns, in short, ban every privately owned firearm. These, of course, are the same activists who condemn hunting in any form and who work to ban trapping, fishing, and any “human-dominated” activity involving animals.

Pit one group of hunter (or gun owner) against another, then use the words of wing or waterfowl shooters to condemn hound hunters or take negative statements issued by longbow hunters condemning crossbow hunters and the anti-hunting zealots have the ammunition they need to convince non-hunting voters and otherwise neutral politicians that the particular form of hunting targeted for extinction is cruel, inhumane, and archaic. Hunters do the anti-hunters’ work for them. That’s why anti-hunters relish such divisive name-calling among hunters.

I enjoy a wide variety of outdoor and shooting sports. Certainly I have preferences. I have my favorite fishing rods, pistols, calibers, long guns and even modes of hunting and competing with firearms. I’m more than willing to sit and argue the merits of my favorites versus those of a fellow outdoorsman. But I prefer doing it in a spirit of camaraderie and friendship.

Rather than getting their camouflaged shorts in a wad over crossbows or any of the minutiae of hunting, the hunting community in Alabama and every other state should work together to have people who do not hunt understand and respect hunters, the role hunting plays in our society, and ultimately to appreciate the rich history of hunting within our nation’s heritage of conserving wildlife and wild habitat.

*********************************

Walter “Dick” Monroe is an avid hunter, fisherman, competitive rifle and pistol shooter, and advocate for conservation of wildlife and wild places. He is chairman of the Monroe Group of Orlando, Florida

Got it from here

http://www.wildecology.ifcnr.com/article.cfm?NewsID=254


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

maybe if some people would check this out it would stop some of the bickering in the bowhunting section!!!
Top of the shelf post Tim4Trout and ELKARCHER!!!!


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

ok


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

Tim great link Thanks! 

the eneny is here trying to divide Us...


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks Tim, everyone here at Archery Talk should read this. I've seen threads turn into bickering over just these same issue's. I may not agree with the way you hunt, I may not hunt like you hunt, but if you hunt legal I will support your right to hunt the way you do 110%!!!!


----------

